# What do you think of this? (House breaking)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you and Zack are on the right track. I admit I only skimmed the article but it looks like a well written article. The biggest thing I found was to take them out early and often so they associate the feeling of grass (or snow in Oakly's case) under their feet when they pee. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mk9906 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks. The only concern I have with the article is the part about Zach being in the crate, basically all the time. 

I just wonder if that's good for them. Also...he's had 5 weeks at home with us where he hasn't had to be crated when we are home. I wonder if it's too late to try this?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I've housetrained many pups, but I'm definitely not an expert. However, I think that type of housebreaking in the article is a mix between things I would do and some I wouldn't. I do crate train because they usually won't go where they sleep, however, I don't leave them in there all day, ever. I also wouldn't feed them as much as they want once or twice a day. I can guarantee that my Cooper would end up eating WAY too much this way. I think that's why they mention the loose stools. Overeating can cause loose stools. Also, I just couldn't limit the water to only when they eat either, once or twice a day. My dogs get very thirsty after playing, walking, etc. Especially in the summer. However, I do take the water away at about 9:00 p.m. I do agree with taking them out right after they eat or drink, and also with taking them right to the spot you want them to go. Also, taking them immediately out after they wake up. 

It sounds like you have a smart little pup there! Following commands that early is always a good thing!! You have every right to be a proud mommy. With the biting, that will get better. Every puppy I've ever had went through the biting stage, and they always ended up growing out of it. As far as peeing in the house, the only advice on that I can give is to watch him like a hawk. When he's free in the house, don't take your eyes off him. If you can't watch him, I'd say crate him or baby-gate him in a small area. This is what we've done with Cooper and he's all but trained now. He did have a couple of accidents and I have to take the blame because both were times we weren't watching close enough. He'll get it and soon you'll have a potty-trained pup!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I missed the part about the crate all the time! Yikes. Oakly would only go in the crate when I could not keep at least half an eye on him. We did make an awfully lot of trips outside in the Maine winter but it only took a few months before the number of trips began to decline.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with some of the article but not all of the information. I dont like keeping him in the crate all the time. I do agree with taking them outside after eating and drinking and waking up but not the crate part. I feel they need to be with the family for bonding time and just keep an eye on them. 
It sounds like you are doing everything right with Zach. Just keep doing everything you are doing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just skimmed the article, but there should be more to the the times a puppy will pee or defecate.

On this board, somebody gave the advice that you should take the puppy out to do its business EVERY time there is a change in activity.

Done eating or drinking .... go outside ... and then again in about 20 minutes.
Wake up .... go outside.
Play time .... go outside.
Anytime sniffing the ground ... go outside.
Anytime he yawned (with a little cry) ... go outside.
Anytime he tried to go into a room not allowed ... go outside.

During the first weeks I also noticed that when my puppy went outside, he would go to the bathroom, come back in the house, then 15 minutes later - go again in the house. I would then decide to take him out side again about 15 minutes after the initial break. Yep, that is a lot of bathroom breaks, but this was also the easiest puppy that I had to housebreak, and it was probably because I changed my strategy. 

He was also able to go the whole night, potty free, very young, and I think it was because he went so much during the day.

If he did have an accident, I pretty much ignored the act, and immediately got his attention to go outside, then cleaned the area with Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I did not read the full article either, but quickly glancing over it there were things I did differently.

I myself didn't do everything as they do for housetraining the puppies I've trained here, mine were not in crates for that amount of time in the beginning for crate training, nor did I water them in the crate. Water was kept out on the kitchen floor at all times for them here, I don't believe in ever with holding water from a pup. If the puppy drank water, then they were led to the door by me and were coaxed to follow me and we walked out to there pee spot in which the scent was there so they knew to go there, poop spot was there as well, and I never picked up the most recent one in the beginning, it was left down for the same reason as the scent of the pee spot.

I trained for the crate, while I was training for the door while they were out with me all the time I was able to watch them which was all the time the first week, or two if it took that amount to train them. 

Water was however pulled by 8:00 P.M.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

some of that stuff is ok but I think if I let my two eat as much as they wanted 2 times a day we'd be buying a new bag of food every week. My lab ate a whole 5 lb bag of dog treats (in about 10 minutes) when she was a 6 month old puppy so I'm sure a 33 lb bag of dog food would go away in no time in this house :lol:!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have one question... How many hours before bed do you take the water up?


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought there was good information in that article. However, I would not crate all the time. Babygate a small area where you can keep an eye on him, or leash him to you so you can catch him in the act, correct, get him outside and reward for anything outside. Between leashing, babygating and crating, Phoebe was housebroken in four days. Mind you, my dogs set the example by waiting at the door and she figured that out because she wanted to go out with them, so when they sat by the door she'd try to get to the door too, she was on the leash, I'd walk over with her, let my dogs out and take her too. They'd pee, so she'd pee too. I find having trained dogs makes training the new kid much easier. 

If the dog goes potty in the house and you don't catch the dog in the act, do not scold. I didn't know about these training methods when I first got Seamus (7 years ago), and scolded him for pooping in the house...he started barking at the poop...he had no clue I was upset with him, he thought I was upset with the poop and chimed right in! A firm NO when you catch the dog in the act and immediately taking the dog outside is sufficient along with major praise and treats if he does something when you take him outside. Put the dog in a crate where he cannot see you clean up the mess. The attention given to his mess is a positive reinforcer (at least, somebody told me that...I don't really know, I just follow the advice and it works). If the dog poops in the house, take the poop outside and leave it there for him to smell when he is outside (you can clean it up after he has had a chance to sniff it). 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------

